# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  پروتكل snmp

## sadi1357

پروتكل snmp   چيست و چگونه با آن كار مي كنند

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

پروتکل SNMP پروتکلیست جهت کنترل و دریافت اطلاعات از کلیه تجهیزات تحت شبکه که این پروتکل را پشتیبانی میکنند.این پروتکل در مجموع دارای دو متد بسیار مهم می باشدمتد SET و متد GET .متد SET جهت اعمال تنظیمات و متد GET جهت دریافت اطلاعات از قطعات IP Based مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.معمولا در بحث SNMP مباحثی چون MIB و OID نیز مطرحست.هر Device تحت شبکه که پروتکل SNMP رو ساپورت می کنه OID های مربوط به خود رو داره.بطور مثال شما قصد دارید با کمک این پروتکل یک روتر سیسکو را از راه دور ریستار کنید برای این منظور شما بایستی با متد SET مقدا ر( OID (.3.6.1.4.1.9.9.48.1.1.1.6.1 را ست نمود تا بتوانید از راه دور روتر را ریستار نمایید.البته بحث درمورد پروتکل SNMP بسیار وسیع تر از آنچیزیست که من اینجا مطرح نمود.مباحثی چون Trap و MIB Browser از جمله مطالبیست که در بحث پروتکل SNMP مطرح می باشد.
در دلفی در مجموع کامپوننت Indy این پروتکل موجود می باشد.
با آرزوی موفقیت.

----------


## mit.gamini

با سلام
من دنبال اين هستم كه بتونم توي C#‎ كدي بنوسم كه تجهيزات روي شبكه را شناسايي كنم منجمله روتر و سويچ ها را آيا ميشه اين پروتكل را براد كست كرد و منظر جواب موند و سپس از اطلاعات استفاده كرد ممنونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mask

> با سلام
> من دنبال اين هستم كه بتونم توي C#‎ كدي بنوسم كه تجهيزات روي شبكه را شناسايي كنم منجمله روتر و سويچ ها را آيا ميشه اين پروتكل را براد كست كرد و منظر جواب موند و سپس از اطلاعات استفاده كرد ممنونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این کار به راحتی قابل انجامه.
اما اینجا بخش دلفیه.
یه کوچه بالاتر تشریف ببرید، قسمت C#‎ :لبخند:

----------

